# Hamster's first broccoli



## TimoS (Jul 25, 2007)

[yt]r0E-0ntoNWo[/yt]


----------



## Drac (Jul 25, 2007)

Too cute, especially the feet thing...


----------



## shesulsa (Jul 25, 2007)

:inlove:


----------



## Ceicei (Jul 25, 2007)

_Aaaaaaawwwwwwwwww!_  So cute!


----------



## theletch1 (Jul 25, 2007)

A post on another thread about a certain chihuahua has me in a dark humor mood I guess...I kept waiting for his little head to explode.:uhyeah:


----------



## Hawke (Jul 25, 2007)

I eat like that....hehehe


----------



## Lynne (Jul 25, 2007)

Cute


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 25, 2007)

true cute


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 25, 2007)

Hawke said:


> I eat like that....hehehe


How do you keep from kicking your S/O's legs when you kick out like that?


----------



## Hawke (Jul 26, 2007)

I do the stuff face with food technique.  Especially when eating a Korean Burrito  (Lettuce wraps, rice, meat, a hot red sauce).

YUM!

ok now I'm hungry.  hehe


----------



## Shaderon (Jul 30, 2007)

AWH how sweet was that!   I want baaaaby haaaammmsssttteeerrrrrsssss again!

*sigh*


----------



## bluemtn (Jul 30, 2007)

Definitely *too cute* for words!!!!  And, while theletch was waiting for this to happen,


theletch1 said:


> A post on another thread about a certain chihuahua has me in a dark humor mood I guess...I kept waiting for his little head to explode.:uhyeah:


 
I kept waiting to see a little *present* deposited by the cute, little furry thing in the hand!


----------



## Kreth (Jul 30, 2007)

Mmmmmm, hamster and broccoli. I like them stir-fried.



:uhyeah:


----------

